# 1000 signs you are a noob at cubing



## cuber314159 (Nov 13, 2017)

Can we get 1000 signs you are a noob at cubing?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 14, 2017)

1. When you want this to turn into a roast war of usernames.
2. When you don't post any reasons why you are a noob at cubing in the thread you made.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 14, 2017)

3. When you don't cube much for a few months and all of a sudden forgot how to do a few G perms and OLLs


----------



## Micah Walker (Nov 14, 2017)

4. When you put vaseline in your cube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 14, 2017)

5. When your solve count is 1
6. When you constantly need someone to repeat the a perm to you
7. When you use youcandothecube algorithm code
8. When you are @Mastermind2368 
9. When you learn full coll when averaging 35


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 14, 2017)

10. when you use cfop


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 17, 2017)

11. When you computer goes to sleep during a 7x7 solve (mine actually did this- I use a stackmat then enter the times in manually.)
12. When you are @Moonwink Cuber


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 17, 2017)

13. When you don't think you are slow
14. When you are pleased with a sub 1 minute solve
15. When you think that using CFOP( with 2lll) is noonish 
16. When you are @mDiPalma


----------



## makmayo845 (Nov 17, 2017)

17. When you use a Rubik's brand


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Nov 18, 2017)

18. When you worship Feliks 
19. When you think the G Perms are actually the worst PLLs


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 19, 2017)

20. When your perm is a perm u perm
21. When you don't even know that's what you are doing
22. When you do the a perm with the two correct positioned corner facing towards you giving you a e,n,v or y perms
23. When you envy my e,n,v and y perm executions
24. When you think I'm good at cubing
25. When you think @Tyler Robinson is a good cuber


----------



## CarterK (Nov 19, 2017)

26. When @Tyler Robinson fails skewb NAR and you "do the same thing"


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 20, 2017)

27. You act like a non cuber. 28. You are last in your 3x3 round 1. 29. You love 2x2 diy kits 30. DNF is ur pb.


----------



## EpiCuber (Nov 20, 2017)

31. You use a new plastic dayan as your main


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 20, 2017)

32. You don’t know what sune is. 33 You dont know what oll is. 34 you dont know what pll is 35 you dont know what f2l is. 36. You cant get the cross correct. 37. You don’t know what moyu is.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 20, 2017)

38. When your pb is 21 seconds on a rubiks brand


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 20, 2017)

39. When you can't work out what an antisune is
40. When you can't do a ua perm but can do a ub perm 
41. Repeat last one but ub and ua switched
42. When you can't tell the difference between a gb perm and an aa perm


----------



## CarterK (Nov 21, 2017)

43. When you're polish and you don't have a sub 3 official skewb average


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 21, 2017)

44. You know 3x3 but dont know 2x2


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 26, 2017)

45. When you figure out you need to rotate top layer appropriately to get a corner 3-cycle on 2x2
46. When you can't do this because of what real cubers call "diagonal corner swap"
47. When you keep forgetting OLL parity on 4x4
48. When you pretend the 4x4 is a 4x4 floppy cube to solve PLL parity instead of memorizing algorithm for that
49. When you learn full PLL while still having an about 80 seconds time
50. When some of your PLLs are crappy because of this (you wanted easy to remember algs)
51. When you learn to solve big cubes instead of progressing on 3x3 time


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Nov 26, 2017)

52. You love all pairitys
53. You don't know what Cubicle is
54. You quit cubing


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 27, 2017)

55. "OMG THANKS SO MUCH CUBICAL DOT USSSS FOR THE CUBEZZ!"


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Dec 4, 2017)

56: if you feel like they make too many new cubes to keep up with......oh wait


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 22, 2017)

57. If you can't do 4x4s.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 22, 2017)

58. When you don't live in an English speaking country
59. When you are over 1000 minutes
60. When you are over 1001010101001 minutes


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

61. When you use a Rubik's cube

62. When you call the valk a Rubik's cube( that kind of means mats valk is a noob)
63. When you like your cubes very loose


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 2, 2018)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> 51. When you learn to solve big cubes instead of progressing on 3x3 time



64. when you say the post above
65. You turn like me
66. you wonder why anyone would buy a certain cube instead if wondering why you don't have it in your collection.
67. you have only been cubing for a few months (probably the most reasonable sign here)
68. your cubes are slower than everyone else's cubes
69. you get the 69th sign. (yay!)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

70. When you have a 5x5 but you can't solve it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

71. When you can solve a 5x5 but not a 6x6
72. When your main 5x5 is Rubik's
73. When your main 6x6 is vcube
74. When you think replacing your mf3rs with a cubicle SM your times will drastically improve


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 19, 2018)

75. It takes you 45 minutes to solve a 7x7.


----------



## Kho4Tr4n (Jan 20, 2018)

76.When you lube your cube with water 
77.Your 2x2 pb is over 30 secs


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 20, 2018)

78. You don't know how to use a stack mat


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 21, 2018)

79. When you can't solve a 4x4
80. When you time a faster Cuber by counting 
81. When you don't understand why the faster Cuber won't count that as a PB


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

82. When you read this comment


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

When your name is Kumato and your PB (peanut butter) is 16 secs


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 18, 2018)

Kumato said:


> When your name is Kumato and your PB (peanut butter) is 16 secs


84. When you forget to number your posts
85. When you think I'm fast
86. When you are slow


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

88. When you don't know the numbers properly


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 20, 2018)

89. When you bet a better cuber $200 you can solve the cube that has an edge flipped without taking it out.
90. When you think CMLL doesn't work on 2x2s


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 23, 2018)

(The real) 90. When you try to solve a cube with a corner twist without twisting another corner.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 23, 2018)

91. When you think that the last person's number is not good enough.
92. WHen you realise you are being ironic.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

93. When your main is a void cube with a 3x3 core inside it.


----------



## Destiny (Mar 7, 2018)

94. When you cant solve the cross without algs
95. When you can't solve the 2x2 pyraminx


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

96.When your tps is 0.0000000000000000000001


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

97. When you broke your finger while trying to do a finger trick.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 17, 2018)

98. When you use a Rubik’s brand


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 17, 2018)

99: your cube in an app pops.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 19, 2018)

101. When you skip every numbers with double numbers.


----------



## Kumato (Mar 21, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there are two 1s...


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 21, 2018)

1.02 When you don't use decimal numbers
103 When you are being ironic on the 101st number.
104. You did a surgery to turn your hands into twisty puzzles so you can practice on the go.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 25, 2018)

105. When you peel the stickers off


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

106. When you buy 27 3X3's, and make 27 3X3 cubes with each piece from each cube.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

107. When you peel the tiles off


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

108 When you can't afford a 5x5 that you have to handmade it yourself.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

109. When this number reminds you of Me 109


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 10, 2018)

110. When you finally learned full cfop in comp and you forget all in the comp.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 10, 2018)

111. When you use CFOP
112. When you hate CFOP


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 11, 2018)

113. When you use cfop and you hate it
114. When you combine other's idea


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

115.WHen you try to use ZZ for OH and Roux for TH
116. When you try to use the Heise method in a comp
117. When you try to use a BLD method in a normal 3x3x3 solve in a comp
118. When yu spell yu instead of you


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 11, 2018)

Is it moyu or moyou


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2018)

119. When you spell MoYu moyou
120. When you spell MoYu moyu
121. When you spell MoYu Moyu
122. When you spell MoYu moYu


----------



## Loser (Apr 25, 2018)

123. When you like 2x2
124. When you like pyraminx
125. If your main is an aolong v2
126. If you ask anyone for a pb 2x2 single
127. If you care about 2x2 or pyra single
128. If you care about mo3 for non bld/6 or 7 events
129. If you use Ruwix timer
130. If you talk to someone while they're competing or inspecting
131. If you ask a fast cuber if they're going to get a wr
132. If you like mmap
133. If you like cubey time
134. If you watch legoboyz3


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 9, 2019)

135. learning an algorithm over 1000 moves long.
136. trying to learn god's method by memorizing every position.
137. trying to learn devil's method by using a sequence that solves every position after the heat death of the universe.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 15, 2019)

138. You turn with the whole hand


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 11, 2020)

139. When you say you did the same thing but you didn't


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 13, 2020)

140. when your 2×2 shuffles are 10000 moves


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

151. bump threads instead of cubing


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 151. bump threads instead of cubing


you are 11 numbers ahead.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> you are 11 numbers ahead.



So?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> you are 11 numbers ahead.


I love jumping 11 or 101 and seeing if anyone notices.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 4, 2020)

140. When you're just talking and talking about you going to learn algs and not actually doing it.
141. When Jay says you suck in his video.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

153. when Feliks can solve a 3x3 faster than you can solve a 2x2
154. when you can solve a 3x3 blindfolded faster than one-handed


----------



## Chinmay47 (Jun 7, 2020)

155. When you order a 1x1 cube 1x1 Megaminx 1x1 Pyraminx and a ball and really want to solve them!

156. When you are bad at algorithms more than you are at math!

157. When You loose some brackets of your 4x4 but only want to continue with what are left with you!

158. When you try to impress your friends with a magic trick but the cube pops during the show!

159. When you are so impressed with JPERM and send him an email, but he never replies![happened with me][Use discount code JPERM at the checkout  at SpeedCubeShop.com to get 10% off your order]

160. When you solve a 4x4 0.56 seconds faster than last night and be like, "I killed it!"

161. When you have a Rubik's Brand 3x3 with just a bit of Controlius and still hope to be Sub-10!


----------



## AGuy27 (Jun 8, 2020)

141. When you don't realize that somebody skipped 11 reasons.
142. You use double sune instead of anti-sune.
143. You use 25784589-look LL
144. It takes you 25784589 moves to insert one F2L pair
145. You call the 2x2 a "Baby Rubik's Cube" or a "Toddler Cube"


----------



## Chinmay47 (Jun 9, 2020)

AGuy27 said:


> 151. When you don't realize that somebody skipped 11 reasons.
> 152. You use double sune instead of anti-sune.
> 153. You use 25784589-look LL
> 154. It takes you 25784589 moves to insert one F2L pair
> 155. You call the 2x2 a "Baby Rubik's Cube" or a "Toddler Cube"


You have to start with 162 mate!


----------



## AGuy27 (Jun 10, 2020)

Chinmay47 said:


> You have to start with 162 mate!


Look at reason 141. @brododragon skipped 11 reasons.


----------



## u Cube (Jun 10, 2020)

166. When you don't know what number to start at
167. When you make a cringy copy of a popular youtubers skit for your channel
168. When you enjoy cringy copies of popular skits
169. When you purposely have bad grammar, spelling, or punctuation just to get into a popular youtuber's Q&A


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

170. You think this thread was a good idea


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2020)

171. You bump this thread again, despite @ProStar thinking this is a bad idea. (IDK what that has to do with cubing, but whatever.)


----------

